# Eaglewings Open House



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

We would like to thank everybody that attended our 2008 9th annual Open House. A big thanks to all the vendors and advertisers that participated and supported us to make it a great success. We had approximately 900 to 1000 people this year. 

It was a beautiful day the weather was nice and trains ran well all day long. Smiles were abundant and good times were had by young and old alike. There seems to be a whole new generation of railroad enthusiast. We got a lot of good feedback from families that just started or are ready to start their own garden railroad. Coming to the Open House and seeing the layouts, gave new and old timers, lots to talk about and great ideas were shared by all. 

Another great thing was all the donations raised for the Make-A-Wish foundation of Arizona. Thanks to all the people that contributed to this great cause. 

Here are a few pictures of the Open House that we would like to share with you. If any of you out there that took pictures of any of the layouts that participated, we would love see them. We would like to hear your comments or feedback from attendees. Once again thank you very much.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow that is some great Photos of what looks to be a great layout, If you have one next year let me know before hand and i will be there. Thanks


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow Dan 
can you tell us alittle about the mountains or rock castings???


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan 
My wife and flew in time to come by and see your layout and the vendors you had. 
We really enjoyed layout, and also your system in your house. After seeing 
your layout we had to come back for your night time run, WOW WOW what a night 
time show. I think every building had lights and many outside lights really made 
the layout come alive. Dan I commend you and your wife, you are a great asset to the hobby. 
I also came by and visited your factory, and was welcomed and given an awsome tour 
by one of your employees. 
Keep up the good work. 
Dennis


----------

